# Agrar Simulator 2011, Hardwareproblem???



## daid90 (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Community, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen: folgendes Problem:

Habe den PC meines Nachbarn aufgerüstet weil er zu schwach für folgendes PC Spiel war: Agrar Simulator 2011 

Das System besteht jetzt aus:
Mainboard: Asus P5B-E Sockel 775
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 4 MB Cache 2x2,4 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x Kingmax 1024 MB DDR2 RAM 667 Mhz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GF 7600 GT 256 MB
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit 

Installatiion verlief ohne Probleme.
Das Spiel ist ja bekanntlich ohne Patch nicht spielbar, deshalb hab ich mir auch schon den neuesten Patch v.1.1.0.3 heruntergeladen.

So, doppelklick auf das Icon am Desktop, und das Spiel wird gestartet. Das Hauptmenü bekomme ich etwa für eine zehntel Sekunde zusehen und dann ist der Bildschirm schwarz. Woran liegt der Fehler? Die Grafikkarte müsste doch eigentlich ausreichen? Habe mir auch schon den neuesten Grafikarten Treiber heruntergeladen und installiert. 

Systemanforderungen laut Hersteller sind wiefolgt:

Betriebssystem Windows XP/Vista/7
Prozessor 2 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher 1 GB
Direct X 9 oder Höher
3D Grafikkarte Geforce 6800 Serie ATI X1650, S3 C. 430GT (min 128 VRAM) oder höher

Ich verstehe das nicht und ich habe schon vieles ausprobiert und weiß echt nicht mehr woran das liegen kann. 

Auf meinem PC (gleiches Betriebssystem) mit einer Geforce 8600GT, 4 GB RAM und Intel Quad Core Prozessor läuft das Spiel.

Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar!!!

Schöne Grüße, david


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2011)

Also, Du kannst mal testweise Deine Grafikkarte da einbauen.  Sind denn alle Treiber aktuell? Vlt. reicht das Netzteil auch nur nicht aus?


----------



## daid90 (1. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort!

Das ist eine Idee, die Graka testweise auszutauschen... 

Das Netzteil hat 350 Watt... Könnte es am Netzteil liegen? Kanns mir fast nicht vorstellen, weil ja sonst alles funktioniert...

Windows 7 hat das Motherboard und alles was dazugehört selbständig erkannt. (Lan, Audio, etc.) Ich hab da keine Treiber installiert. (außer nachträglich den Graka Treiber von der Nvidia Homepage, hat aber nichts gebracht)

Lg


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2011)

Hast Du denn andere Spiele, die einwandfrei laufen? Die 7600 ist halt schon ne sehr alte Karte, es kann sogar sein, dass die Treiber für die Karte "zu neu" sind,die neueren Treiber werden mit so alten Karten oft gar nicht mehr getestet.

Wegen anderer Treiber würd ich trotzdem mal beim Hersteller schauen, zB für das Board halt bei Asus oder man kann direkt bei INtel schauen: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=DEU&ProductFamily=Chips%c3%a4tze&ProductLine=Desktop-Chips%c3%a4tze&ProductProduct=Intel%c2%ae+965er-Express-Chips%c3%a4tze&ProdId=2529&LineId=127&FamilyId=40  wenn der link nicht ganz klappt, dann geh auf diese Seite http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx?lang=deu  dort dann Chipsätze, DesktopChipsätze, P965er und danach kommt dann noch ne Wahlmöglichkeoit für  Deine win7-Version und den Downloadtyp, dort dann "Treiber" nehmen


----------



## chbdiablo (2. Januar 2011)

Der Agrar Simulator ist doch dieser riesieger Murks von Software. Ich würde ja empfehlen, dass Ding so schnell wie möglich zurückzugeben und den "echten" Landwirtschaftssimulator zu kaufen.


----------

